# weaver rail to dove tail



## Staggasuras (Jun 13, 2012)

Hey guys. I'm looking for a weaver rail (picatinny) that mounts on the slide in the rear site dove tail. I don't even know if any one makes one. It would be a good seller if they did. Oh, and it would be nice if the center was a normal rear site you could aim down it if there was nothing on the rail.


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

Google "dovetail weaver adapter" and you will find an assortment. I bought one for a .22 rifle, made by Leapers. I forget where, Midway or Brownell's I think.


----------



## Staggasuras (Jun 13, 2012)

I checked there, I see the ones for a male dove tail like on a 22 rifle, but none for a female like on a pistol slide. Burris makes a mount for there red dot. (Red Dot Reflex Sight Mount Springfield Xd/Xdm Reflex Sight Mount) do a search on that. I guess if I want a red dot I'll have to go with that. or get my slide milled.


----------

